# Px4 storm



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Hi people. I'm thinking I finally made my choice on what my first auto is gonna be. As far as full sized is concerned. px4 in .40cal. What do you guys think about it? I've heard barely anything bad about them, I held it and I really like how it felt. Unfortunately I live in GF,ND where we don't believe in rentals or anywhere around here for that matter. 

I will be getting one more pistol to add to the arsenal but I was thinking of getting something compact or subcompact for when I get my CCP. Not sure about that gun yet.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I love my PX4 40 cal. It shoots very similar to my H&K USP Compact .40, it has very little recoil and feels good to shoot. I highly recommend it. I also bought the extended mag, so I have 18 total rounds in the gun. It is nice to not have to carry a spare mag .


----------



## ScottyMac (Jan 14, 2007)

The PX4 .40cal was my first gun ever. I had shot a couple of guns that friends let me try but I loved the PX4. I was able to shot very accurately with it. I had put about 200 rounds through it and took my states CCW class. I was easily able to pass the qualifier with 30 rounds making a large hole at center mass. I now have about 1200 rounds through it and I have never had a problem with it. I also bought a couple of 17 round mags, it's nice to have 15 rounds on tap. I hope this helps you.

Scott


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with the other posters as the PX4 .40 is a fine pistol. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Love my .40!


----------

